# Seeking advice on mower for 8 acres



## more_bbq

Hello,

I am in the process of moving from the city out to a more rural home on just over 8 acres. Almost all of it is cleared, so we are looking at quite a bit of mowing. There are only a few trees and one small incline. What would you suggest for a tractor or riding mower to maintain this amount of land? We are not looking to do any other hauling, digging, etc at the moment so I don't think we need anything too serious. 

I am currently looking at a John Deere zero turn Z425 with a 54" deck or a Craftsman zero turn mower with a 52" deck. I am seeking the advice of the more experienced members here. Since we are just buying a house, we are on a budget of about $3000 - $4000. Are the mowers I'm looking at sufficient for my needs, or should I be looking elsewhere? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! 8 acres of lawn is a lot! Zero turn is a great choice indeed but I think you'd need to ramp up the size a bit unless you have lots of time on your hands.


----------



## jb62901

BBG I thought along the same lines as you when I got my 10 acres. Knowing I would only mow 6 of those 10, went with a CC48" mower a pulled a 48" offset mower. That worked fine for many years till I went with a Kubota BX2360 and the FEL. I have now a 5' RFM that does just under 3 achers per hour. You will find tons of use having 8 achers for a CUT. ????? John


----------



## rsmith335

I have a 51 8N Ford w/ turff tires and a Mutouri 5 foot finish mower, it works great and rides ALOT smother tan Zero turns or riders. We mow 6 to 7 acres. I have about $ 2,350.00 in the whole set up. Good Luck


----------



## Ken N Tx

I use a '45 2N with a 5' KingKutter Finish Mower..


----------



## rsmith335

Nice seat where did you get it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's a nice outfit all the way around Ken.


----------



## Argee

I mow around the house and shop (about 1-2 acres) with a 46" cut Murray and it takes me a couple of hours with all the trees. I have 3-4 acres that I cut with a 5' brush hog behind my Ford 1715 that takes a couple of hours every couple of months. I couldn't imagine doing it all with a riding mower. If you're looking to cut that size of acreage, I agree with the others....you're going to need something substantial that is going to stand up to the hard use and the test of time.


----------



## brandlau

Shandong Yuntai Machinery Co., Ltd.

disc plough，disc harrow，plough disc，harrow disc，rotavator，rake，scraper，plow，seeder，
spreader，harvester，mower，trailer，spare parts，disc blade
located in Qihe County ,Shandong Province, China, is a professional manufacturer of 
agricultural machinery and spare parts. With 500 employees and 30 research staff, our fixed assets are $8,000,000 US
dollars.Our primary products aredisc ploughs, disc harrows, plough discs, harrow discs, spreaders, mowers,cultivator,
scraper,rake, trailer, casting, and forging,spare parts.,etc. 90% of our products are exported overseas all year round 
and enjoy a good reputation for reliability and quality. Our company takes advantage of advanced production
equipment to provide high quality, low priced products to our customers.Please feel free to contact us with any 
inquiries. We are always eager to form strong and mutually beneficial relationships with companies around the world. 
contact：[email protected]


----------



## Ken N Tx

rsmith335 said:


> Nice seat where did you get it?


Got the 5' Finish Mower from TSC..


----------



## douber1

keep your eyes open on craiglist 
some times there are some good deals


----------



## jhngardner367

Douber1,
Did you notice the post is 5 yrs old ??


----------



## TominDallas

jhngardner367 said:


> Douber1,
> Did you notice the post is 5 yrs old ??


A mistake we all make, or a mistake I've made.


----------

